# Happy Birthday bmudd14474!



## solaryellow (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope you get all of the birthday spankings you deserve today Brian! 

:BD: :BD: :BD: :BD: :BD: :BD: :BD:


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 7, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !


----------



## smoking b (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Man!!!


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy B-Day!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## humdinger (Feb 7, 2013)

How many whacks this year?


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 7, 2013)

and Happy Birthday!  You made it for another year!

Kat


----------



## gotarace (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brian!!


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy B-Day Brian!!!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Feb 7, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BRIAN!!! Hope you have a great birthday with many, many more to come.

Are they having to use a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to get the candles out??

Steve


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday , Brian.







Hope you get what you _need_   and have a great day.

As always ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## smoke happens (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## DanMcG (Feb 7, 2013)

Have a nice one Brian.......


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. So far its been a pretty darn good day. Hopefully the rest of the evening will be great.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy B-Day OLD MAN...  your catching up to me as I quit having them about 10 years ago


----------



## boykjo (Feb 7, 2013)

happy birthday buddy..................













princess.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Feb 7, 2013






LOL


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthay! May you be blessed with many more.....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 7, 2013)

boykjo said:


> happy birthday buddy..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we go again


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!!

If you're like me, you've been the exact same age for the past several years!!!! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday hope dinner was good


----------



## desertlites (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy B-day Brian


----------



## venture (Feb 7, 2013)

A big Happy Birthday to a guy who probably doesn't want to hear it!

Brian does so much for us on the forum.  Many times not noticed.  I think by design.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone it was a great day


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad you had a great day...Maybe you can turn it into a Birthday Weekend!...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2013)

Birthday greetings Brian....... even if I'm a day late...


----------



## roller (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brian !!!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. It was a great day.


----------

